# J engine sloppy oil plug hole.



## oquinn (Aug 18, 2018)

Cant find a plug that will fit tight enough. Oil is always dripping.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2018)

heli coil it, put a larger fitting in it, a larger fitting with a 3/8 pipe thread inner, Permatex it, and drill another hole... lots of options.


----------

